# Airborne Wings



## Allynj (10 Mar 2003)

Gentlemen,

I am looking for someone who might identify a set of Airborne Wings with a black felt "background, gold wings and crown (w/four points) and a grey parachute in the center.  I am an U.S. Army Aviator and Jumpmaster who had the privilage to Jump with two of your Airborne Teams at the 1999 Rhode Island Parachute Competition.  One of the Canadian Teams was wearing these wings on their Jumpsuits.  I asked who they were as I was leaving to return to Fort Bragg.  One of the Team members gave me a set of these wings but I didn‘t have time to ask about the history of the insignia.

If you know which unit uses these wings, please e-mail me at Jayson.Altieri@us.army.mil.

Thanks

Jayson Altieri
Major, USA
Air Command and Staff College


----------



## Jungle (10 Mar 2003)

Allynj, there is no image in your post. If you are unable to post the wings, send me the pic via e-mail and I will identify the wings.


----------



## Recce41 (10 Mar 2003)

Heres a Link to wings of the world.
 http://www.magicmouse.ca/tom‘s%20wings1.htm


----------



## logistik (11 Mar 2003)

any of these?
 http://www.commando.org/badges.php


----------



## greeves (20 Mar 2003)

Just a thought...might they have been SAR Tech wings?...


----------

